# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Trying Something New

## PostScript99

All right, I just had an idea for a challenge myself, so let's get on with it!

- First one to a lucid wins

- You can use any technique *as long as you have never succeeded with it in the past*

- Unless you're attempting EILD, no dream aids/supplements (unless you happen to live on apple juice for some strange reason)

-Starts....tonight.

Now, who wants to challenge me?  :smiley:

----------


## azoller1

I'm in! oh wait, I'm trying to use Dild for a month, guess I could use Mild that's different, right??

----------


## PostScript99

Yes, MILD will be fine, just as long as you have never successfully induced an LD with that technique.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I've never had success with FILD. So I'll try that next if this thing is still going.

----------


## PostScript99

> I've never had success with FILD. So I'll try that next if this thing is still going.



IDK about azoller, I'm trying to get my hands on some binaural beats without getting VIRUSED again.  :Sad:

----------


## Matt1

I've just started trying for WILD and DEILD, with FILD as an anchor. If I succeed in any I will post here (but mainly I will be very pleased for getting a new method to work).

----------


## Matt1

And I did exactly that! Was very short but I successfully inhaled through a closed nose. Will definitely be continuing this.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

DAMN

I didn't even get lucid past 2 days. My sleep schedule was fucked (long story). Better luck next time.

Does that mean this competition is over?

----------


## PostScript99

i guess so...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well start another one!

----------


## PostScript99

Very well, I hope there will be more participants this time!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I only say that because I think it was an original and interesting idea. You never know when one day another method will work that never did in the past. Don't get me wrong, if it ain't broke don't fix it.. stay with your current technique if it works for you. But I personally have cycled through several different ones naturally over the course of many years. If you're already confident that a certain technique works for you, what's the harm in challenging yourself to see if another one would work just as well, or better.  :smiley: 

I'll try again now that you put up the second one.

----------


## PostScript99

> I only say that because I think it was an original and interesting idea. You never know when one day another method will work that never did in the past. Don't get me wrong, if it ain't broke don't fix it.. stay with your current technique if it works for you. But I personally have cycled through several different ones naturally over the course of many years. If you're already confident that a certain technique works for you, what's the harm in challenging yourself to see if another one would work just as well, or better. 
> 
> 
> I'll try again now that you put up the second one.



The point of this challenge is for me not to constantly rely on one technique, and really to branch out. I don't want to be stuck with DILD the rest of my life.

----------

